# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ناحیه

## Dr Hanieh-7797

سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال :من محل تحصیلم یه شهری به غیر از کرمانشاه بوده اما متولد کرمانشاه هستم  حالا یه نفر گفت اگه بخوام انتخاب رشته کنم میتونم روی محل تولدم حساب باز کنم یعنی دراونجا هم اولویت دارم علاوه براستان خودم!!حالا اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لدفن بگه محل تولد هم تاثیرگذار هست یانه!!پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

خیلی ممنون از اون 21نفری که بازدید فرمودن اما حتی هیچکدوم جواب ندادن!!خوب جواب بدین دوستان...

----------


## ShahabM

> سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال :من محل تحصیلم یه شهری به غیر از کرمانشاه بوده اما متولد کرمانشاه هستم  حالا یه نفر گفت اگه بخوام انتخاب رشته کنم میتونم روی محل تولدم حساب باز کنم یعنی دراونجا هم اولویت دارم علاوه براستان خودم!!حالا اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لدفن بگه محل تولد هم تاثیرگذار هست یانه!!پیشاپیش ممنون


نه داداش، محل سه سال تحصیل دبیرستانت (دوم سوم و پیش دانشگاهی) مهمه. اون محل تولد که میگی بیشتر برای انتخاب رشته دانشگاه فرهنگیان مهم میشه

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

مر30اما من دخترم :Yahoo (4):  نمیدونم چرا همه فک میکنن که هانی پسره !!هانی مخفف اسم هانیه هستش ...موفق باشید :Y (454):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

دوستان دیگه هیچ نظری ندارن؟؟!

----------


## sajad564

> دوستان دیگه هیچ نظری ندارن؟؟!


ن,نداریم...بفرمایید برید سر درسو مشقتون :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

من کس خاصی رو نقل نکردم جناب ...ازتو هم نظر نخواستم....نمیدونم چرا یه سری از ادمای مریض  به جای راهنمایی کردن طرف فقط دنبال دعوامیگردن وبیخودی خودشون رو نخود هر اش میکنن...به سلامت داداش نظرت رو نخواستم...

----------


## ThinkeR

> من کس خاصی رو نقل نکردم جناب ...ازتو هم نظر نخواستم....نمیدونم چرا یه سری از ادمای مریض  به جای راهنمایی کردن طرف فقط دنبال دعوامیگردن وبیخودی خودشون رو نخود هر اش میکنن...به سلامت داداش نظرت رو نخواستم...


هانیه اینو خوندم با لحنت یه لحظه فکر کردم پسری! :Yahoo (4): .................خواهری تاحدی که من خبر دارم فقط محل تحصیل سه سال آخر دبیرستانت مهمه^_*...................راستی نگفته بودی متولد کرمانشاهی!!! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

نه عزیز تاثیری نداره

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

ممنون ازهمگی....موفق وتندرست باشید :Yahoo (3):

----------


## unlucky

> سلام دوستان ببخشید یه سوال :من محل تحصیلم یه شهری به غیر از کرمانشاه بوده اما متولد کرمانشاه هستم  حالا یه نفر گفت اگه بخوام انتخاب رشته کنم میتونم روی محل تولدم حساب باز کنم یعنی دراونجا هم اولویت دارم علاوه براستان خودم!!حالا اگه کسی اطلاع دقیق داره لدفن بگه محل تولد هم تاثیرگذار هست یانه!!پیشاپیش ممنون


ن
3 سال اخر تحصیلت مهمه که حساب میشه

و از بین این 3 سال هم  مرفع  ترین  منطقه رو حساب میکنن واست

مثلا شما اگه از 3 سال اخر تحصیلت

2 سالشو توی کرمانشاه بوده باشی ( منطقه 2 )
و 1 سالش رو هم ( فرق نمیکنه کدوم ) توی تهران درس خونده باشی 

واست سهمیه تهران ( منطقه 1 ) حساب میکنن

موفق باشی :Yahoo (9):

----------

